# Wisdom from Elmer Bernstein via Bear McCreary



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 9, 2013)

http://www.bearmccreary.com/#blog/other ... in-wisdom/


----------



## TuomasP (Sep 9, 2013)

Great read! Thanks for posting it


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Ahhh yes Demo Love. Apart from the difficulty of hearing something new after 8 months of hearing, say... something from Harry Potter.. or from U2, there's also the production value issues, and copywrite issues when your client has 14 bucks and would like to have your music "sound a lot like" the temp music.


----------



## rJames (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for that post.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Sep 9, 2013)

Very good read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martin K (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome post. Thanks for sharing, Jay

best,
Martin


----------



## fiestared (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Jay,

Thank you for sharing ! WOW, reading this is like having 5 lives...

F.red


----------



## cc64 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah thanks Jay. 

Maybe a language thing or maybe i'm just slow(more likely). I don't quite get the meaning of this one.

10. “Never fear your talented competitors. Fear the charlatans.” 

Best,

Dopey


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 10, 2013)

Great read Jay! Thanks for posting.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 10, 2013)

cc64 @ Tue Sep 10 said:


> Yeah thanks Jay.
> 
> Maybe a language thing or maybe i'm just slow(more likely). I don't quite get the meaning of this one.
> 
> ...



My take is that he meant that back in his day, there was enough work to go around if you were good enough, so he did not mind losing to another talented guy. But it pissed him off to lose a gig to a guy who was a poser and got it for political reasons.


----------

